# Being Passive-Aggressive in a Relationship



## SeaBreeze (Nov 10, 2017)

Dry humor about being passive-aggressive in a relationship.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow!  I hope those two decide to split up before they have children.


----------



## Granny B. (Nov 10, 2017)

Don't worry, it's meant to be humor.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 10, 2017)

WOW! I hope these two have a second job!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 10, 2017)

That video is too funny. The best line was, "Couples who control each other stay together." That might even be true.


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow.. Listening to all that double talk makes me want to put a little whisky in me morning coffee. 

Think I'll watch it again.. :very_drunk:


----------



## drifter (Nov 11, 2017)

Hummm...


----------

